# tracing horse- NOT stolen: Sharola Dream Maker (pics inc)



## charlie76 (24 January 2012)

She would be approx 12 yrs old now, 15.3hh Bay Trakhener X TB by Goddington Hannibal. Lovely mover, preffered flatwork, windsucked when stabled. I sold her (heartbreaking) to Jersey approx 4 yrs ago and I know she was then sold on to Guernsey. I have now had info that she has been sold on again. Does anyone know her whereabouts??


----------



## nikicb (24 January 2012)

Not sure whether you had seen them, but there are pictures of her on this site:

http://www.kevinsparrow.co.uk/GAF2011_NEWSOM_J_SHA.aspx

Just found them by googling her name.  Hope that helps.  Rider J Newsom.


----------



## charlie76 (24 January 2012)

Thank you. I think thats the same horse- hard to tell as she looks so different!


----------



## nikicb (24 January 2012)

charlie76 said:



			Thank you. I think thats the same horse- hard to tell as she looks so different!
		
Click to expand...

I know what you mean 

If you look at the second to last picture and zoom in on the head the star looks similar to your third picture.  You could try contacting the venue and see if they can help.  I should imagine that most horse people know each other in Guernsey.


----------



## charlie76 (24 January 2012)

It is her. I heard a rumour that she had become tricky to ride and wondered if it was true as she was the nicest horse when I had her.


----------



## cally6008 (24 January 2012)

JERSEY RIDING CLUB SPRING SHOW RESULTS 2011
2
Sophie Le Marquand
Sharola Dreammaker
http://jerseyridingclub.co.uk/resources/2011+Spring+show+results.pdf

could be worth looking into - http://www.gsyrhc.com/showthread.php?p=3349


----------



## hellspells (25 January 2012)

I'll send you a pm when on my laptop ( can't from phone) unless you'd like me to email. I know her and where she went etc.


----------



## charlie76 (25 January 2012)

yes please! Its hailey76@live.co.uk

Thank you


----------



## pricklyflower (26 January 2012)

Did you track her down OP?


----------



## charlie76 (26 January 2012)

almost thank you, just waiting for a reply from the dealer.


----------

